# Severe thrush HELP!!!!



## melody123 (Feb 9, 2011)

My horse was being stubborn for the last few days, and when I got on her she would move a few steps and stop. so I diciplined her by saying "No" in a firm voice, and she would do the same, walk and then stop. then I checked her feet to see if she was lame, and her frog was a reddish blackish color and smelled bad. Can it be thrush and if it is how can I cure it.


P.S. I live out in the country and I am far from town so I need a home remidie A.S.A.P


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

I've heard spraying vinegar on the frog will help... But don't take my word for it before researching it a little more. I think it was either helping thrush or preventing it, either one of those.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Do an "apple cider vinegar" search one here - pretty sure that's been discussed as a remedy in a lot of thrush threads.

I personally use a betadine/water mixture - if you have that on hand.


----------



## WalkerLady (Jul 22, 2010)

I've used liquid Lysol successfully. A couple ounces in a quart of water, soaked for 20 minutes at a time at least once a day. But my horse's thrush was very mild, I caught it early. I don't know how it will do with a more serious case like you describe.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

You've got some good advice.
I too have heard of the lysol as a home remedy.

I would suggest the next time you're in town ensure you stock up on all sorts of horse type meds etc, so that when you're in a pinch such as this you're not in a bind.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

When you go to town invest in thrushbuster. Apply daily to sevier thrush instead of weekly like it says in the bottle. Best stuff out there currently that doesnt harm healthy frog and kills everything I have put it against.


----------



## Hanover (Apr 2, 2010)

This is labor intensive but I highly recommend giving it a try three times a day if possible but if not......daily.
Pick out the hooves.
Scrub clean getting into every crevice. Use an old dandy brush or scrub brush. Use warm water if possible and add a squirt of anti-biotic dish soap such as Dawn.
Rinse with clear water and pat dry.
Spray with a mixture of unpasteurized apple cider vinegar and teatree oil. (Mix up a batch using ten to fifteen drops of TTO to about four cups of ACV).

Something that is very good is to use the anti-biotic that is used to treat mastitis in cows. One treatment over three or four days using two tubes should make a difference. Sorry, the name eludes me right now....maybe DryCow or something like that.

Hope this is of some use to you. I had very good results with the scrubbing and spraying daily. At the very least.......be sure to pick out the hooves daily!


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

When we bought my gelding he had a split in all 4 heels and horrible thrush in it. My farrier told me to use a mastitis treatment. BEST THRUSH KILLER EVER! There are many different brand names. Just google a mastitis treatment. Its in a tube about 2 dollars per tube(much cheaper than commercial thrush treatments) it is used to kill infection in cows teats. So it is a medicine but percectly healthy for hooves. It has a small little flexible plastic needle to get into small places and is a gooey thick consistency. One tube I applied everyday until the tube was gone. He hasn't had thrus since.
We do a matinence of lysol water. Lysol concentrate for 5 dollars at a hardware store. Makes 5 gallons of lysol water. So just a few drops per spray bottle and we spray him at least 3 times a week. More when its sloppy spring weather. I swear by this routine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

House hold bleach will work wonders on thrush.Just put it in a spray bottle and spray you horse's hooves every day for a week.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Iodine!! when we first got my miniature horse she was horribly obese, and had severe thrush in all four hooves. I would go out once or sometimes twice a day, pick out her hooves and spray iodine on them... But I have been told it can sting the coronet bands so be carefull it doesn't go over them.
When I sprayed it on I would stand her on a concrete yard and then spray them, then wait for a few minutes. It was literally gone within a few days.

To those saying apple cidar vinegar... I haven't heard of that one but I know it definately cures Grass staggers to those that know what staggers is.


----------



## Hanover (Apr 2, 2010)

Medody123....just wondering how your horse is doing? Have you tried any of the suggestions? Thrush at times is not an easy fix but with persistance, you can make your horse much more comfortable.

Just a note on the apple cider vinegar. When you buy the unpasteurized one (which is what is suggested to use).......take out a cup and add it to a jug of regular apple cider vinegar. Put it away for about a month and you will see that it makes the "mother" and you now have a jug of unpasteurized ACV without the larger price.

Also......I know that people do use bleach on hooves but I would be careful of using something that could potentially damage healthy tissue but that is just my preference........not starting any issues here


----------



## WalkerLady (Jul 22, 2010)

Hanover said:


> Just a note on the apple cider vinegar. When you buy the unpasteurized one (which is what is suggested to use).......take out a cup and add it to a jug of regular apple cider vinegar. Put it away for about a month and you will see that it makes the "mother" and you now have a jug of unpasteurized ACV without the larger price.


That's a great idea! I can only find unpasteurized vinegar as "organic" which of course greatly adds to the price. I'm definitely going to remember this tip.


----------



## Hanover (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes....I was happy when someone passed this suggestion on to me.
How do you use ACV?


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

I am also having a difficult battle with thrush, and its only gotten worse since Zee has been on stall rest. I've tried every product on the shelves, but nothing is working. Should I soak his foot in the vinegar or spray it on? I'm thinking of soaking first, then spray for a few days?


----------



## WalkerLady (Jul 22, 2010)

Hanover said:


> Yes....I was happy when someone passed this suggestion on to me.
> How do you use ACV?


I spray my horses with it in the summer to help keep bugs away. It only works if the bugs aren't too bad - we hit a certain point every summer where I have to get out the full-strength chemicals or we can't ride at all for all the stomping and head-tossing and tail swishing.

I also mix a couple teaspoons in a glass of water and drink it when I'm feeling physically run-down. I usually keep it up for a week and so and then stop. The taste is awful but it does seem to help me stay well if I catch a problem early enough. Which reminds me, I have to go take some now because I've had a slight headache and sore throat all day!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Does anyoneknow how long it takes to treat thrush?? Two of my minis have it


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Biscuit has thrush in his frogs. I just got this recipe from a barefoot trim site. I went and got the stuff today and mixed it. I had to go to the pharmacy anyway as I have a touch of the flu! I will start putting it in his feet tomorrow - too sick to go today!

It is one tube of Neosporin and one tube of athlete's feet fungus cream. Get them the same size and squirt both into a container and mix them together. Get a curved syringe and insert into cracks and inject some right where the problem is. They say it doesn't take much. I will let y'all know how it is going and if I see an improvement!


----------



## bntnail (Feb 3, 2011)

Just wanted to note a couple things;

Iodine, will kill thrush, but, be carefull not to get on the coronet band,and over use on the frog will cause it to harden and shed prematurely. this can result in a small/weak frog after prolonged use. Long term use of products w/ formaldehyde will have the same effect. These products are better reserved for use on the sole as a toughner.

Straight bleach can burn the coronet, be careful. I don't generally have a problem w/ using diluted bleach as long as there is no evidence of raw/bloody thrush.

Triple anti. ointment and ateletes foot cream works, but not any better than the mastitis med's and is more expensive.

I also like sugardine (betadine and sugar mix) esp when things are raw or irritated. Works well for treating abcess' after draining as well. Mix to the consistency that suits your needs.

I recommend the mastitis med's regularly. Cost effective and works well.
Especially with deep seated trush in the central sulcus.


----------



## Hanover (Apr 2, 2010)

bntnail
I recommend the mastitis med's regularly. Cost effective and works well.
Especially with deep seated trush in the central sulcus.[/QUOTE said:


> Can you tell me how often the mastitis meds can be used and still be effective? I guess what I am asking is ....... does the thrush build up a kind of immunity if the meds are used too much? Would you recommend a certain length of time between treatments? Thanks.


----------



## melody123 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you for all your replys her thrush is getting better


----------

